# Off Topic....getting Boat Out Of Water



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

I know this is way off topic, but I figured the Outbackers community would offer up some ideas.

Here is my issue (I seem to have a lot of them!)

I have a 1994 F350 Diesel Dualie that I really only use to pull the Outback around a bit and get my boat in and out of the ater a few times a year (we have a slip and and a lift at the marina)

The speedometer on the boat was not working so I decided to pull the boat out last weekend and fix the speedometer and give it a new wax coat.

After we got the boat on the trailer, we had a heck of a time getting the truck to get the boat and trailer out of the water (total weight approx 6,000 Lbs) The rear tires (brand new tires with 200 miles on them) spun and we finally got it up the ramp after the smoke cleared!

I am new to trucks of this size, so I am looking for ideas that might help me get the boat out easier.

A co-worker of mine suggested putting 500 Lbs of sand or something over the rear axle to help get the tires more traction by making the rear springs flex. I think this might work since most of the weight of the boat is in the backend with the engine.

Any thoughts ???

TIA

ps: Hope everyone is getting out with their families for the long holiday weekend...be safe and come back with all your fingers!


----------



## Beaner242 (Jun 25, 2007)

Try manually putting the tranny in 2nd, its alot less likely to spin that way.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Your friend is right, you need weight in the bed of your truck!

I have done this my entire life.
Slippery boat launches at low tide, we would get a couple guys on the back bumper of the truck to get the truck and boat out.


----------



## pk8183 (Jul 15, 2007)

Beaner242 said:


> Try manually putting the tranny in 2nd, its alot less likely to spin that way.


We tried 1st and 2nd gear....2nd got it going, but the wheels still slipped.

I am wondering if I should look at a 4 wheel drive TV instead


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Next time try setting the parking brake about 1/2 to 3/4 and put the trans in 2nd. This will help keep the tires from spinning .Once your tires clear the water, you can release the brake.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Some weight in the bed will do the trick- I place four cement blocks across the bed, aft of the wheel wells. Unless I have a buddy helping me, then he rides in the back.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

what type of ramp is it. concrete, blacktop? also whats its condition? how steep is it?

here something i witness. a ramp not long enough under the water. the guy trying to pull his boat out got the trailer tires over the end of the ramp under water. he almost put everything in the drink. we pulled him out with another truck attached to his.
so find out the condition under the water.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Try carring 4 buckets with you.They are easier to keep than cement blocks and won't damage your bed.
Fill them with water when your close to the water and empty them when your done.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I noticed you said the tires only have 200 miles on them. It is my experience that different tires vary greatly in their grip on wet surfaces. The Generals that were OE on my 98 Ford had zero grip on wet asphalt. The Bridgestones that were OE on my 05 Chev had pretty decent wet grip, the new Michelin LTX M-S have very good wet grip. Maybe you just got unlucky on your new tires?

Sluggo


----------

